# Pepper's Ghost Experience 2015



## morrisdirector (Mar 15, 2015)

Hi Everyone,

For Halloween this year, I wanted to create something a little extra-special for the TOTs.

The whole thing is Arduino-Vixen powered. I've been experimenting with Arduino-Vixen powered candles all year and this is the result. Tell me what you think!


----------



## goneferal (Sep 8, 2010)

I absolutely love this! You did an amazing job. I never finished my 50 LED candles for this year. Such inspiration for next year. We should compare our setups. I also run Vixen with an arduino for mood type lighting in my haunt. You are the only other person I've seen doing that. Most other people do your typical light show to music.


----------



## Copchick (Apr 10, 2012)

I love it! Those candles are amazing and the atmosphere is perfect!


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Nice, Nice, Nice and your lights are Awssss!


----------



## Spookie (Aug 26, 2008)

OMG I felt like I was watching the beginning of a horror movie! Loved everything. I know what Arduino is, took a few intro classes this past year, but not familiar with Vixen. Guess maybe it's time for a little research.


----------



## Technician of Terror (Nov 7, 2007)

I use Vixen for my haunt but not sequenced to music either. I use it to simulate candles, run the fog machine, pneumatics - you name it. A fantastic application for your creative outlet!

That said, your candles and set up are top shelf! Very impressive.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

That is one beautiful video!


----------



## morrisdirector (Mar 15, 2015)

goneferal said:


> I absolutely love this! You did an amazing job. I never finished my 50 LED candles for this year. Such inspiration for next year. We should compare our setups. I also run Vixen with an arduino for mood type lighting in my haunt. You are the only other person I've seen doing that. Most other people do your typical light show to music.


Thank you Goneferal! I would love to compare notes. I spent a lot of time finding LEDs most suited for candlelight and learning the Arduino platform. Tons of work but now I have a box full of candles for next year!

Vixen is highly underrated and underutilized in my opinion. Part of that might be the companies own fault though for only emphasizing the Christmas light sync use case. The reality is this program is a full fledged programmable lighting solution. And it's free! Sure there are some limitations but for a free program it's very impressive.


----------



## morrisdirector (Mar 15, 2015)

Technician of Terror said:


> I use Vixen for my haunt but not sequenced to music either. I use it to simulate candles, run the fog machine, pneumatics - you name it. A fantastic application for your creative outlet!
> 
> That said, your candles and set up are top shelf! Very impressive.


Thank you Technician of Terror! Agreed you can technically control anything you want via Vixen/Arduino. Doesn't have to be lights!

I plan on making a behind the scenes video next.


----------



## Sytnathotep (Oct 10, 2011)

That, ...that is wow right there! That is absolutely incredible, and great work on the video as well!


----------



## MBrennan (Sep 22, 2008)

What a GREAT display!!!

Your candles look much more realistic than simple flicker LEDs!

And the wind blowing them out followed by the appearance of the ghost is very cool!


----------



## IMU (Apr 8, 2009)

Very well done ... love the lighting effects.


----------



## Headless (Sep 4, 2011)

Great job. I loved the wind effect as well.


----------



## Lightman (Aug 25, 2014)

Terrific job with candles and pepper effect. Your sequenced show tells a story...kudos.

Your video was done effectively and hauntingly. Very impressed.

I too use Vixen for special effects in shows other than my Christmas lights. As you stated it is a very effective tool for synchronizing audio and effects.

Again...kudos!


----------



## symbiotic1 (May 7, 2015)

Amazing effect and integration!

I'm curious how you integrate arduino and vixen together. What part is arduino controlling and what is vixen controlling?


----------



## MBrennan (Sep 22, 2008)

morrisdirector said:


> Thank you Technician of Terror! Agreed you can technically control anything you want via Vixen/Arduino. Doesn't have to be lights!
> 
> I plan on making a behind the scenes video next.


Yes Please! I'm anxiously awaiting to learn more about how this is integrated.

I've watched the video countless times and I'm amazed at how random ALL of the candles flickers are - no apparent pattern - which makes it that much more realistic.

Your sequence is really well done!


----------



## morrisdirector (Mar 15, 2015)

MBrennan said:


> Yes Please! I'm anxiously awaiting to learn more about how this is integrated.
> 
> I've watched the video countless times and I'm amazed at how random ALL of the candles flickers are - no apparent pattern - which makes it that much more realistic.
> 
> Your sequence is really well done!


Thanks MBrennan and everyone else! You are all so kind!

I'll have that BTS video up shortly! It will just be an "overview" from a high level. Trust me, each little part of the setup could use a whole tutorial in and of itself.

Let me know if there is any particular part of this you want more info on after the BTS video. I have no problem sharing my circuit designs, prop techniques, etc. etc.


----------



## morrisdirector (Mar 15, 2015)

Hi Everyone, here is my behind the scenes video. Enjoy!


----------



## The Halloween Lady (Aug 18, 2010)

Soooooo cool! Eerie and beautiful.


----------



## MansionHaunter (Sep 20, 2006)

Holy freaking cannoli this is awesome! This is exactly what I've been scouring the web for - a simple PC-based software with external controller system that can run sounds and multiple effects channels. Beautiful! Well done - and for no previous electronics experience? Phenomenal! Very well done.

And THANK YOU so much for including the behind-the-scenes part. I know now how I'm going to spend my summer, gearing up for next Halloween.


----------



## Iniquity (Oct 13, 2015)

You really did an amazing job!


----------



## ocalicreek (Aug 1, 2013)

REALLY NICE! I must remember this when I'm ready to take the haunt to the next level. Last year I was dreaming about a quick walk-through/experience that would rely on sequencing light, sound, animation, etc. but I had no idea where to even begin without spending a ton of money. Perhaps in a few years when I'm able to make that dream a reality, the cost of the electronics will have come down even more.

One thought - a flying crank ghost would SO take this to the next level.

What do you have planned for next year?

And how did the ToT's respond?

Galen


----------



## beelce (Jul 21, 2007)

Morris....
This is really great....! I love the whole thing...lights, sounds, timing...THE GHOST.
So nice to see a new version of this technique.


----------



## Montclair (Nov 20, 2007)

Very nicely done! Great presentation. Candles are top notch! I really like this one!

One suggestion - maybe next year redo the ghost as a flying crank ghost for a little animation, or maybe add a small fan blowing on the ghost for a little movement.

Beautiful display, nonetheless!


----------



## HauntedAddictions (Jul 25, 2014)

so awesome! gave me chills haha


----------



## jaege (Aug 23, 2009)

I am curious, and I know that this is probably a stupid question but, what do you do with it after you have built it? What are you controlling and how?


I use some very basic controls for my set up but I would love to "trade up" so to speak and get into something more complicated.


----------

